

3 unspoken blockers prevent professors from teaching open source comm. part. - jhibbets
http://opensource.com/education/10/11/three-unspoken-blockers-preventing-open-source-participation

======
jhibbets
How do we fix these blockers...for example, blocker 1) At some schools, if you
make it on campus, for campus, or with resources from campus, guess who owns
it? Campus

I went to a state-owned institution, so doesn't that mean that the tax payers
ultimately own it?

